# one auction



## patnor1011 (Feb 10, 2014)

I am getting rid of some items I do not have time and patience to process, I am quite busy with IC and cleaning out my shop to make more room. I should have another 2-3 kilo somewhere but found this one so far so it is now for sale 

http://goo.gl/npvPTH


----------



## niteliteone (Feb 11, 2014)

Morning Patnor,
You mention in your listing that the solder balls on the bottom may contain some silver and indium, That is correct as the solder used to make the solder balls contains them.
If these are used items they will also contain some gold in those solder balls as it is absorbed from the gold plated pads from the PC boards when the solder takes the gold into solution as it is wetting the solder joint.


----------



## necromancer (Feb 17, 2014)

i hope that didnt sell for 0.99 ??
to bad i dont have a ebay account


----------



## bmgold2 (Feb 17, 2014)

necromancer said:


> i hope that didnt sell for 0.99 ??
> to bad i dont have a ebay account



$1.65 U.S. 
$1.81 Canadian

Maybe there's not many refiners in Ireland? I guess that's the chance you take with an auction. Maybe next time you'll have to put a minimum but then the Ebay fees probably go up.


----------



## necromancer (Feb 23, 2014)

would sell at a fare price to board members, $2.00 is a huge loss to you.


----------



## patnor1011 (Feb 24, 2014)

It sold for that low price but being ebay I always send bigger boxes registered and insured so he actually paid 14.99£

I will post rest here for sale as soon as I will get better, I am in bed with whole family got some crazy flu...


----------

